

Bankaholic.com sells for 15m - Fuca
http://www.blogstorm.co.uk/bankaholiccom-wordpress-blog-sells-for-15m/
Is it right 8,000 daily visits = 15m?? I think is very few people for that much money.
======
Fuca
Is it right? 8,000 daily visits = 15m? Seems a lot of money for not so many
people.

------
spoiledtechie
1 person for 15 million. Jealous...

